# Fassy question



## KaptinKrunK (Feb 20, 2012)

ok once again i have a stupid question

im using a fascinate and i can see the notification led and the front facing camera is there a way to use them you like hack it or install some drivers or something lol if that worked on my phone it would be AWESOME lol


----------



## larryp1962 (Aug 31, 2011)

If there was actually a camera in there it might work.

I saw a you tube video where someone installed a camera from I think was an i1900

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## sageDieu (Jun 16, 2011)

in other words, the camera does not have an led or a front facing camera. those two little things by the ear speaker are the proximity and light sensors.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2 Beta-4


----------



## larryp1962 (Aug 31, 2011)

The video i saw was for the vibrant not the fascinate.

It was along time ago when i seen it


----------



## KaptinKrunK (Feb 20, 2012)

ah i didnt think it was possible but hopefull thinkin


----------



## remicks (Jul 13, 2011)

KaptinKrunK said:


> i can see the notification led and the front facing camera


$50 worth of what you smoked before you wrote this post, pronto.


----------



## shag_on_e (Aug 1, 2011)

remicks said:


> $50 worth of what you smoked before you wrote this post, pronto.


Lmao! Pass dat sh#+ here...
~~~~There is no spoon~~~~


----------



## KaptinKrunK (Feb 20, 2012)

oh keep a nig baby its all gone now


----------

